# Puppy Coming Home With Parvo



## Chewy Babby (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a bit long as it's most of the story... but I would appreciate your time and response! 

The boyfriend and I adopted a 9 week old Australian Cattle/Border Collie/Beagle mix puppy on Friday night. He's absolutely adorable and smart at that! When we brought him home we changed his food (wasn't fed til Saturday since the lady fed him already) and found the puppy to be having diarrhea. We figured it was the change in food and new environment, so we limited his intake on the new by mixing even more of his old. He was ok for a bit but the diarrhea got worse by Monday. Tuesday I came home from work and noticed that he vomited and was a bit lathargic (which got worse by the time we got him in the hospital). I called the boyfriend and told him to rush home from work. We rushed him to the animal hospital to find out he was Parvo positive. I contacted the lady we got him from to make sure she keeps an eye on her other dogs. We had him stay overnight in the hospital and visited him in the morning. They stated bloodwork came back ok no low white cells (thankfully) and he didnt need the plasma transplant. We already love him so much and didn't really have the money to spend but we weren't going to give up on him, he's the perfect dog for us.

Anyhow the vet said he was doing really well hadn't vomited since the one time when we had him in the exam room at the hospital, was becoming more active etc. 

I cleaned all the hardwood and tile floors with bleach and water, threw out his toys, collar, leash, and bowls and bought new, washed anything like clothes etc I could that he touched with bleach, and sprayed everything else down with Lysol. I bought him a new blanket to take him home in and call his own as well as new collar, leash, bowls, and toys.

They called today to say he could come home, after only being in 2 nights and 2 days. They left me 3 meds to give him, one to settle his stomach, 1 for diarrhea, and 1 for nausea. I picked him up earlier today and on the ride home he started gagging again and spit up spit. I called the vet they said not to worry that its probably just the ride home and the change in environment again, being active etc. They said only call if he is doing it constantly and to keep an eye on his stool. He threw up a little bit earlier about an hour and a half ago with the water spit consistancy. He hasn't had an episode since, but has peed in the house twice since then I assume due to the cold tile being like the cold cage he was in. (guess we have to restart potty training all over lol and he was doing so well in only a few days before we took him in.) He is still pretty exhausted, and I assume that is normal since he's been fighting for his life. Although, he does seem happier and will play but only for a few minutes before laying back down again.

Does anyone have any advice they could give me with helping him through it all or anything else to add?! I would greatly appreciate it as I haven't had a dog with Parvo before. I do know not to let him potty where other dogs can and to keep him away from dogs as well as not having any others in the house.

Edit : The puppy food we have him on is Innova.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Having had parvo positive foster litters...I would contain the dog 24/7 to one room, preferably with a mop-able/ bleach-able floor. It will be so much easier to clean up when the whole episode is over.

That being said, I used disposable dishes (paper plates and cereal bowls for water) for meals, didn't give any expensive toys that would later be thrown away or couldn't be soaked in bleach, and if they go outside to potty I limited it to a very small area (about 
2' x 2') so that I could bleach it thoroughly in the end.

Your dog will shed virus particles in all body fluids (saliva, urine, feces) for a while after the symptoms have passed, maybe 2-4 weeks...I'm not sure. And parvo is a very tenacious virus that can hang around in the environment for a long time. You will not be able to have other puppies or any dog that is immuno-compropmised (think old dogs with old immune systems) in your house or yard for 1-2 years, safely. 

To keep the viral load to a minimum I mopped the floor every day with bleach water, washed the bedding (clean old white bath towels can be thrown in the wash with bleach daily) in hot water with bleach every 2-3 days, use throw away feeding stuff, and keep hand sanitizer at all doorways into the room so that we would sanitize as we were coming and going...every time. 

When the whole episode is over you should deep clean the way you did before. And I would throw away everything (bedding, cheap toys, ...) and start again. 

I hope your puppy gets well soon. My experience has been that if they make it through the first week they have a good chance of full recovery. Keep a close eye on things and be sure to get in touch with a vet if there is anything suspicious happening, even if you think it's trivial. Little guys can go downhill in a matter of hours. Be vigilant.

forgot...one more thing...it usually takes 7-10 days for the dog to get sick after being infected. Odds are that he got it at the breeder's.


----------



## Chewy Babby (Apr 30, 2009)

Yeah he's staying downstairs in our apt where its just hard wood and tile. None of the new stuff we just bought him was too expensive so in a month or whenever we can replace it again.

He did just have a bowl movement, and the vet stated it would still be diarrhea, but it was pretty mucusy. That's got me worried now. I just don't know what is normal and what isn't when a puppy is coming back from the hospital with it. He acted like he had to keep going too.

I plan on bleaching the floors everyday, thats not a big deal to me, he seems to be doing the potty in the kitchen area so I'll hit that the most. However, I can't seclude him because it's impossible in our apartment =/.


----------



## zxckelly (Apr 30, 2009)

Most puppies with parvo die from the dehydration associated with it rather than the virus itself, so make sure to keep your dog hydrated and fluids going in him. Also, the will to live is very important with the disease so the dog does not give up. Just make sure to give him tons of love and pray for him. He is very unlikely to get the virus again should he survive.

Best wishes for you and your pup!


----------



## Chewy Babby (Apr 30, 2009)

*UPDATE:*

Chewy threw up 2 more times again with the water/spit/mucus consistancy last night. Mind you this was after the nausea medicine I gave him. He still didn't want to eat either and started not wanting to move around the house again but would drink a tiny bit of water again and no diarrhea. At 12:30am I called the hospital and told them we were on our way in again. I dropped him off there and hated to leave him for the second time. He started whining/crying as soon as they took him back.

I think they really let him leave to early.. and my bill is including the readmittance fees which frankly I don't think should since they shouldn't have releases him in the first place.

I received a phone call this morning the vet stated that he had thrown up another 3 times with the same consistancy. At least he's back on IV so he can get more fluids and meds again. She did state that he hadn't had diarrhea overnight though and everything else bloodwork looks good. He's a strong puppy and I'm sure he'll pull through I just think he should have stayed longer. 

They will be transfering him into the specialists care this morning where I will receive another update from her in a few hours. Hopefully all goes well.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Parvo has many up and down days. Visit your dog as often as you can. Keep up a positive attitude. They may even teach you how to give subcutaneous fluids if they prefer not to keep the dog for the weekend. 

Please keep us posted and know that you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Chewy Babby (Apr 30, 2009)

We can't really visit him because he's in isolation, they dont want us back there =/

They plan on keeping him until Sunday at the earliest and Tuesday at the latest.

Costs are building up but I'm not giving up on him. I am pretty livid with the lady we got him from since she hasnt even responded to our e-mail that we sent. I am half tempted to possibly seek legal action since the dog had to have had it before we got him since signs were showing only 24 hours after getting him.


----------



## zxckelly (Apr 30, 2009)

The breeder should cover all of the vet care, as considering parvo's incubation period the dog was certainly infected before you purchased it. Hopefully she responds to you soon and offers up some financial help.


----------



## poofywoof (Nov 17, 2006)

When your puppy comes home again, don't be surprised if the diarrhea and vomitting continue some. Parvo is a very bad virus and it is tough on everyone. Lots of times vets send the puppies home so they can receive TLC that they don't get at the clinic in isolation. If you are able to provide it, this extra love, sympathy and special care can help your puppy get better faster. I know it's difficult, but hang in there and follow the vet's instructions to the letter. Your puppy will soon recover and be the active mischievious puppy he is meant to be!


----------



## Chewy Babby (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I was right beside him the entire time he was home, while sleeping, wandering around a bit, and even when he had the energy to play some. Apparently he just wasn't ready to be off the meds and IV the doctors had him on. They are saying release should be Sunday or Tuesday at the latest now just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I would definitely call the former owner. This happened to our neighbor. Unfortunately their dog was too far gone. It was a pup also. Sounds like yours will be all right. The former owner of these neighbor's dog was creepy about helping them with the expenses also. Glad you are able to provide for your pup.


----------



## Chewy Babby (Apr 30, 2009)

*Update Again*

His white blood cells went down and he contracted roundworms around Sunday/Monday. The vet issued a plasma transfussion and different antibiotics and dewormed. They released him last night to us again and he's doing so well! He's got energy like he did the first day we got him. There has been no vomiting and his stool is almost completely hard, still a bit soft though. He's been sent home on meds which I have been putting in a bit of soft food for the time being and giving him hard food which he is scarfing down. The vet originally stated we should give him smaller meals a few times a day to help his stomach so I've been doing that so far as well. Lets keep out fingers crossed! 

As far as the owner, still no response from her. I am contacting animal control to make a visit to make sure her other animals are ok. We are still debating other action to recover costs.


----------



## Snuggles (May 1, 2008)

I am so glad your pup is doing great. I bet you feel a lot better today.

How did he get the roundworms?


----------



## spookydee (Dec 16, 2008)

Hope he is doing better, although I don't think you will be able to recover any costs from her, if that is what you meant, especialy if the pup was for free. (and if she didn't intentialy give you a puppy with parvo....) 
Even if you paid a small fee, usually it is buyer beware. was there a contract? (my neighbor is a judge and we were talking about something similiar one time...he got a new dog about a year ago and turned out it too had parvo...and now the dog is doing great...) Normaly you would get back the cost of the dog or trade it for another healthy puppy, which really no one wants because of the bond between them and the new puppy, I couldn't have that option. and the law from state to state differs...we are here in alabamer...
Parvo is going around here pretty bad, too bad because alot of people here just don't get their dogs shots and dont spay/neuter their pets. (we live almost in the country and alot of people here just leave their dogs in the backyards, and that is it...makes me so angry...) I am not used to seeing that....
If you want I may be able to ask him just for his opinion, if it is worth pushing or not..just let me know. 
breaks my heart about your little guy...


----------



## zxckelly (Apr 30, 2009)

Glad to hear that your little guy is starting to look better. Parvo is such a scary disease!


----------



## Bgirl2334 (Jun 7, 2009)

My baby girl Maddie was just diagnosed with parvo yesterday...

We got her from the shelter on wed. and she looked great! The next morning, she was lathargic and wouldnt eat. We took her to the vet and he said that she prob. had a bad cold and gave her a shot of pennicillin and an antiinflamitory. She was also on cephalexin (antibiotic). The next day she was running a fever of 103.0 and not eating so we took her in again. She was put on IV fluids and we finally got to bring her home yesterday. She is eating now in small portions and drinking water. No vomiting or diarehea since she came home!! Her temp is now at 101.9 and she is full of energy. She is on alot of antibiotics, vet food and microbial cultures. I hope she makes it!!

Any word on what to do about the yard and the furniture? do I have to bleach everything??


----------



## flipgirl (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm sorry that your pup has parvo. Yes you have to bleach everything with a solution of bleach to water 1:32 ratio. Parvo is a hearty virus which can survive for 7 months. Anyway, make sure you clean everything your pup touched.


----------

